

The meaning of Bill Gates - __
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11622119

======
cawel
We got a tone of The Economist's idea of business (at the end):

"Whatever the corporate-social-responsibility gurus say, business is a force
for good in itself: its most useful contribution to society is making profits
and products."

I think it's sad and even provocative. The most useful contribution of
business to _society_ is most probably to make life easier for its people, or
to fulfill people's needs (hopefully developing their awareness and
understanding of this very society).

Making profits is only a necessity in order to be successful, not a
contribution. Making products is only a (partial) description of what business
does, not a contribution.

